# The UK weather or the Beast from the East!



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2018)

How bad it is?
Well, we've just been told not to come in for work....you better stock up on the booze, shelves and pubs will be empty and dry!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2018)

First _ever_ that I've been told _not _to come in to work and that includes Sweden, with our blasted snowstorms!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

For the UK, it's bad, as we haven't had much snow over recent years, or such a cold wind.
Four cars abandoned outside my place, due to the drivers lack of experience in snow - and the fact that they were stupid enough to attempt a 40 degree hill with a left turn at the bottom, in these conditions.
I'm going to attempt to go out to the shop later, if my mobility scooter can get traction on the snow over ice, and if I can stay upright when first stepping out of the door !
As it was said "I'm just stepping out, I may be gone some time ...."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2018)

Well, our drivers refused to go out this morning....I don't blame them (pantsies) as the downfall during the night was bl**dy horrendous!!
I got the evil eye from my colleagues, with the question....you're f*cking loving this, aren't you....well _aye! _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

I've just stuck my head out of the door - sod that for a game of soldiers, I'm staying indoors !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2018)

Wimps....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

Ah, but I'm a_ warm_ wimp !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 28, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, our drivers refused to go out this morning....I don't blame them (pantsies) as the downfall during the night was bl**dy horrendous!!
> I got the evil eye from my colleagues, with the question....you're f*cking loving this, aren't you....well _aye! _


Thing is Lucky, snow tyres are not compulsory and few have them. Even fewer people know how to drive in the snow. In the 1970s this weather was pretty normal, I used to ride a motorbike in it, in the 1940s it was much, much worse. The other thing is that preparing for this weather costs money and for the last twenty years at least that money would be seen as wasted, it is actually cheaper for transport companies to cancel trains and buses than to make plans to keep them running. For schools, children live near their schools but frequently the teachers live a long way away, no problem travelling 70 miles on dry or even wet roads but a different thing when the snow hits, it is the same in many businesses. Basically we have gone so long without severe weather there is no way to cope when we have it. It is similar in Saudi Arabia which is a desert, just because it is a desert doesn't mean it doesn't rain, when it does there is chaos, the roads are covered in oil and rubber and many cars have bald tyres while there are no drains at all so the desert floods all over the place.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

I agree.
Even if the 'old' type competition studded snow tyres were allowed in the UK, there is still a whole generation that doesn't know how to drive in snow, purely because we haven't had much over the last 20+ years.
The last time there was a significant snowfall in the area where I now live, was in January and February 1995, when it was around 8 inches on the main roads, and a couple of feet just half a mile from where I then lived - I could have made a small fortune in rescue fees, having recovered a number of cars, some frozen to the ground, when driving my old Land Rover !
Took my two daughters, then 7 and 2 years old, sledging and skiing on the hills that year - great fun. 
This used to be common in the 1960s and 1970s in the north east, and I well remember driving from Gateshead to the south of England, in heavy snow, on numerous occasions, without problems.
There is now a Rescue van stuck outside my house. He came to the assistance of one of the previously stuck cars, tried to turn around in the junction at the foot of the hill, and just couldn't get traction on the ice beneath the snow. At least he's done the sensible thing, ans rolled the van back onto the straighter, dead-end short section of road outside my front door - might even act as a crash barrier, saving my camper !


----------



## pbehn (Feb 28, 2018)

When I say snow tyres I mean the ones with a rubber block tread, they make a huge difference when stopping and starting. I had never seen so many spinning wheels as I have in the last two days, a spinning or locked wheel is doing very little positive, its amazing how few know that and just keep flooring the throttle.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

Yep, I know the type you mean. Similar to an off-road AT or MT tyre, but narrower, and they _do_ work.
Just advised a youngish chap how to get around the junction outside my place - he didn't have a clue, and was spinning the wheels and just going sideways. 
Still amazed that such drivers, or any drivers, can think they can negotiate a steep, narrow road, with cars parked each side, and manage a 90 degree left turn, in such conditions, and with front wheel drive !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

pretty fruity up here, good 10 - 12 cm of snow was fun going home last night down the steep bank in north ormsby, a driver abandoned their car half way up causing the 10 - 15 cars behind to stop and lose any momentum they had to get up the hill in slippery conditions, glad i was going down it !

was driving in about 3 foot visibility this morning going to work for quite a few miles then suddenly cleared up and i had to put my shades on !

as bad as i have seen it for a long time, where's the global warming i was promised ?


----------



## pbehn (Feb 28, 2018)

Global warming will mean Teesside is flooded while the Scots throw pineapples and bananas at us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

My dog earlier today


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

just remembered, i am on breakfast tomorrow so up and out at 4.30am.

bugger......


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

The dog is thinking "What the **** is_* this *_stuff, my goolies are freezing !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

Might be an idea to stay at the hotel tomorrow night Karl, as the forecast for your area looks a tad interesting !


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Might be an idea to stay at the hotel tomorrow night Karl, as the forecast for your area looks a tad interesting !


bugger that, if i am snowed in its going to be at home not at work !

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

Good point. Stock up the hotel kitchen with tins of beans, can openers, and written instructions on how to open the tins - for the guests, that is !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2018)

For what I've heard, this will continue for the next two days or so!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

I guess I won't be wearing Bermuda shorts for the fancy dress party on Saturday then !


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> For what I've heard, this will continue for the next two days or so!


yep !
funny hotel guests just expect the staff to get there to wait on them ......

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2018)

....or me a kilt!


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

or me the mankini !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh God. Just about threw up on that mental image Karl!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Oh God. Just about threw up on that mental image Karl!


what, what did i do ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2018)

*Driving the big white bus!*


----------



## pbehn (Feb 28, 2018)

AQ snow plough has ploughed up rubberised speed bumps near where I live, this has left metal fixing rods sicking up from the road surface and many people unable leave their homes. LOL @ first world problems

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2018)

Really can't see what the fuss is about at the moment. It's been cold and icy with some snow flurries but nothing dramatic here on the south coast. Hope it stays away so I can fly to the Alps on Sunday. 

That being said I've got winter tyres on the car and can drive in the snow having grown up with it so I enjoy watching the chaos when I'm out and about.


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

Drive home

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh boy.. are you sure you didn't throw off the curse and got the Greenland? No moose alive around I would say.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 28, 2018)

Social media helpfully advises that animals are attracted to warmth so check there are no cows or horses on or under your car before setting off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Oh boy.. are you sure you didn't throw off the curse and got the Greenland? No moose alive around I would say.


There was a bump, could've been a moose ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)

Very likely..


----------



## The Basket (Feb 28, 2018)

I am in the red zone.
Oddly if I crash my motorised carriage in the red zone, the insurance company go tell me what I can do with my claim and the broom handle that I can use to facilitate said doing. I didn't know this so I learn something today.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2018)

What the hell is a "tyre"?

Can it be hung on a wyre and set on fyre?


----------



## pbehn (Feb 28, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> What the hell is a "tyre"?
> 
> Can it be hung on a wyre and set on fyre?


its a tipo

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## pbehn (Feb 28, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> What the hell is a "tyre"?
> 
> Can it be hung on a wyre and set on fyre?


tyre | Definition of tyre in English by Oxford Dictionaries

Non English dictionaries tell me that the word tyre is the British spelling of tire, I find it a bit tiresome, or should that be tyresome. I note they say "British" spelling to avoid an obvious dilemma with the word "English". In linguistic terms a conflict between English English and any other English would normally only have one winner, and so I am told that although I am English, and I speak English it is actually "British English".


----------



## parsifal (Feb 28, 2018)

with yo guys freezing and us frying and drowning, I cant help thinking of that joke.....'a guy dies and goes to hell and the devil gives him three choices for eternal torture.....standing naked in a ice water, being roasted on a pig spit over a raging fire, or standing neck high in cowsh*t"...


So it seems to be coming true....my question is, which country is being forced to stand in the cowsh*t????? The (dis) united tribes of Trump?????


----------



## pbehn (Feb 28, 2018)

parsifal said:


> with yo guys freezing and us frying and drowning, I cant help thinking of that joke.....'a guy dies and goes to hell and the devil gives him three choices for eternal torture.....standing naked in a ice water, being roasted on a pig spit over a raging fire, or standing neck high in cowsh*t"...
> So it seems to be coming true....my question is, which country is being forced to stand in the cowsh*t?????


Don't fall for it Parsival. The UK is an island, a temperate island. It has no real extremes of weather and so anything is considered extreme unless it is between 10-25C. We had an earthquake last week, 4.4 on the Richter scale and the press spent two days trying to find any damage or actually anyone who felt anything at all. The UK journalists reporting on this tosh will take skiing holidays where it is always colder than UK and summer holidays to places where it is always hotter. My prediction is the UK will just get wetter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 1, 2018)

Drive to work was interesting, being out at 4.30am i was first on many roads covered with fresh snow.
Couldn't see the kerbs or speed bump just snow.

Starting to drift in places as well !

At least i might drive home in daylight today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Mar 1, 2018)

I am used to snow and freezing weather so it's certainly not UK wide but the snow now is certainly as bad as I have ever seen it so by UK standard yes it's bad.
I cannot say what Canada or Norway is like as I don't have a frame of reference and never visited a country in Thier harsh winter.
But I look out my window and yes by my standard this is bad.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)

We are supposed to get another 10 to 20cm by Sunday here, on top of the 45cm we already got in February alone!


----------



## rochie (Mar 1, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> We are supposed to get another 10 to 20cm by Sunday here, on top of the 45cm we already got in February alone!


Show off !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)

This from the guy in the mankini!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

This is the result from last nights 50km/h+ winds last night. I'm a strapping 5'6"/1.71m and my head doesn't reach the top of the solid area of the fence.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 1, 2018)

The wind whipped up the snow into a spectacular spiral column in my garden this afternoon but since it was snow surrounded by snow the photos were er um ....very white.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2018)

Here my is drive home. Enjoyed having the winter tyres on. Even found a quiet car park for a bit of fun

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)

Great , just great !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2018)

Had a power cut earlier, although not for long. Very cold, with 45 mph wind from the east, and more snow, with more forecast.
It's supposed to get better by Saturday, so if it does, I might be able to get out of the house without going flat on my Rs !


----------



## pbehn (Mar 2, 2018)

So the Beast from the East is over and we have more hysteria from Siberia. This morning, despite conditions being no better than yesterday the schools were open. So the girls who couldn't make it in yesterday walked in today in mini skirts, stacked shoes and no jackets. Strangest thing of all was two boys pulling a sledge with two snow balls bigger than footballs, WTF was that about? There is snow everywhere, just go wherever you want a snow man and make one.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2018)

Weather forecast for my area overnight states temps around 1 to 2C, moderate winds.
It's blowing a hooley, with 'wheelie' bins floating around the street, and bl**dy freezing !!


----------



## pbehn (Mar 18, 2018)

With a weather forecast of sub zero temperatures, high winds and snow. A group of bright sparks decided to have a 55 (fifty five) mile run across the top of the North Yorks Moors. The 300 runners started at 9AM it took until midnight for the rescue services to be stood down, 30 people described as "hypothermic". As a posters siggy says here "Stupidity has no limits".

Moors rescue for more than 30 runners in 'hypothermic state’

This fun run finished in Guisborough which is where Rochie's hotel is, I don't know if they got any extra trade?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2018)

Lordy. “Because each Hardmoors competitor was well equipped, with appropriate winter clothing and knew how to read a map and use a compass, they were able to keep moving until they reached a place of safety....." Apparently none of them knew how to read a weather forecast.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 18, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Lordy. “Because each Hardmoors competitor was well equipped, with appropriate winter clothing and knew how to read a map and use a compass, they were able to keep moving until they reached a place of safety....." Apparently none of them knew how to read a weather forecast.


Fubar, it is completely unbelievable how stupid people can be. We do not have extremes as you do in Canada or other places. On the top of the moors it is a land formed by glaciers and is completely flat, covered in heather and has no features at all. I have walked all across them in summer, but in winter in 40MPH winds with snow there is nothing to see that means anything on a map, if anyone has walked in heather it is more tiring than walking on soft sand. 
55 miles is more than 2 marathons, as I said, stupidity has no limits, and they will all think everything was OK just because no one died.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2018)

Bl**dy iditots !
In that sort of terrain, similar to the area a couple of miles from where I live, it doesn't matter if you've got the best map in the world, and a GPS that's accurate to 10 mm, if it's blowing a hooley and snowing. If you can't see, can hardly stand up, and are cold and wet, you're not going anywhere, except closer to an accident, and needlessly putting other people at risk to come and find you, hold your hand a get you back to where you should have been in the first place - off the moors !
I've had to do it a number of times, but as part of 'the job' at the time, and I certainly wouldn't do it 'just for fun'. 55 miles over that sort of terrain is hard going even when it's dry, warm and sunny - do it in winter ?
Don' even think about it !


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2018)

Every year Avalanche Canada issue warnings for the Rockies and every year, a day after the warnings, snowmobilers end up getting buried in avalanches in the very areas the warnings were issued for


----------



## pbehn (Mar 18, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Bl**dy iditots !
> In that sort of terrain, similar to the area a couple of miles from where I live, it doesn't matter if you've got the best map in the world, and a GPS that's accurate to 10 mm, if it's blowing a hooley and snowing. If you can't see, can hardly stand up, and are cold and wet, you're not going anywhere, except closer to an accident, and needlessly putting other people at risk to come and find you, hold your hand a get you back to where you should have been in the first place - off the moors !
> I've had to do it a number of times, but as part of 'the job' at the time, and I certainly wouldn't do it 'just for fun'. 55 miles over that sort of terrain is hard going even when it's dry, warm and sunny - do it in winter ?
> Don' even think about it !


Airframes, it was my fathers homeland, he lived in Rosedale, my mothers family came from Pickering just to the south. I have hiked all over them and completed the Lyke Wake Walk which is 42 miles. But even then, with all the gear and all the support one time in summer I remember us all sheltering (if that's what you can call it) behind ancient barrows or "tumuli" when the wind and rain was hard, even with all the waterproofs and wool clothing I was cold to the bone.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 18, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Every year Avalanche Canada issue warnings for the Rockies and every year, a day after the warnings, snowmobilers end up getting buried in avalanches in the very areas the warnings were issued for


We have the "don't go into a frozen lake or the sea to rescue your dog" warnings. In almost every case the dog survives and the humans don't. In the worst I remember three people drowned trying to save one dog, well one tried to save the dog, the other two tried to save their family members and the dog skipped out of the water looking for its dinner.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep. I've been over various parts of the Yorkshire Moors, both as a 'civvy' and when in the Army, and as you say, even in summer, it can get extremely difficult. 
Same in the Lake District, where the weather can change very quickly, especially up on the fells. I've lost count of the number of times I've politely told young 'mumsie and daddy' with kids in tow, that it's not a good idea to venture up the hills dressed in shorts, 'T' shirt and trainers, with a plastic carrier bag containing cans of Coke and packets of crisps, and b*gger all else !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 18, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Don't fall for it Parsival. The UK is an island, a temperate island. It has no real extremes of weather and so anything is considered extreme unless it is between 10-25C. We had an earthquake last week, 4.4 on the Richter scale and the press spent two days trying to find any damage or actually anyone who felt anything at all. The UK journalists reporting on this tosh will take skiing holidays where it is always colder than UK and summer holidays to places where it is always hotter. My prediction is the UK will just get wetter.


I well remember the weather in the UK this time of the year. Not cold but low level cloud layers and damp. Our little potbelly stoves, one to a hut along with one light bulb, got a work out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2018)

Bloody idiots...


----------



## rochie (Mar 20, 2018)

pbehn said:


> With a weather forecast of sub zero temperatures, high winds and snow. A group of bright sparks decided to have a 55 (fifty five) mile run across the top of the North Yorks Moors. The 300 runners started at 9AM it took until midnight for the rescue services to be stood down, 30 people described as "hypothermic". As a posters siggy says here "Stupidity has no limits".
> 
> Moors rescue for more than 30 runners in 'hypothermic state’
> 
> This fun run finished in Guisborough which is where Rochie's hotel is, I don't know if they got any extra trade?


Didnt know about that, though i did see a couple of people with a map walking past the hotel as i drove in to work.
Wind and snow was pretty bad again over the weekend in Guisborough.
People do make stupid decision's

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2018)

Strange behavior......must be the cold.....


----------



## pbehn (Mar 21, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Strange behavior......must be the cold.....









It is ignorance, this is a picture of Guisborough Priory. Note the daffodils and trees to the side. Lovely English countryside, and a nice place to visit. However in the background are the moors, the road leading to it is 1.3 miles long and rises 370ft to another climate altogether. There are no trees at all no houses walls or anything just heather, and the wind blows straight off the sea, this year the 40MPH wind was coming straight from eastern Europe. There is no reason why the weather there should be dangerous or fatal to anyone with proper clothing, however some numpties get caught up there with children wearing tee shirts shorts and trainers and no food at all. The cloud base drops to the level of the moor which means a visibility of 10 meters.

In WW2 many planes were lost there with either icing on the wings or due to navigation errors descended too early and hitting the ground before coming through the cloud.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

